# 2017 Gheenoe LT25



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Love the LT's. Congrats!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff man!


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I love my LT. I was holding out for a Gladesmen for a while but all the ones that popped up we’re junk and needed all sorts of work. Built a brand new LT and couldn’t be happier. Boat is super light, easy to pull over a sandbar. Poled my wife around yesterday for about 4 hours. I always make sure to pick my spots based on wind, there’s not much tidal flow around here. People complain about hull slap, but keep the wind at your back and be smart about it and you will be fine, it’s not that bad. 

Mines super minimalistic, I fly fish solo 99% of the time so I just picked up a power pole micro. Total game changer for me. Stand on the bow, wind at my back, use a stake out pole to maneuver. Spot a fish, power pole down and take a shot. Boat doesn’t spin so I can take multiple shots if needed. 

I have a 2016 Merc 20 on it with a Bob’s Mini Manual Jackplate. Stock prop. I can run as shallow as I need to. Not sure how fast it goes, fast enough for me though. 

Here’s mine..


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

No doubt man, I almost bought a Low Tide many a times. If it wasn't for my wife loving to fish as much as I do, I'd just have a Low Tide. But I got a little larger boat since see likes to fish as well..


----------



## Conner C. (Oct 4, 2017)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I love my LT. I was holding out for a Gladesmen for a while but all the ones that popped up we’re junk and needed all sorts of work. Built a brand new LT and couldn’t be happier. Boat is super light, easy to pull over a sandbar. Poled my wife around yesterday for about 4 hours. I always make sure to pick my spots based on wind, there’s not much tidal flow around here. People complain about hull slap, but keep the wind at your back and be smart about it and you will be fine, it’s not that bad.
> 
> Mines super minimalistic, I fly fish solo 99% of the time so I just picked up a power pole micro. Total game changer for me. Stand on the bow, wind at my back, use a stake out pole to maneuver. Spot a fish, power pole down and take a shot. Boat doesn’t spin so I can take multiple shots if needed.
> 
> ...


Good looking skiff! I've been so busy with it, i haven't gotten to all these replies. I absolutely love it. I put a 9.9 on it because of hp limits in my duck hunting spots and I still got on plane with 3 dudes and gear albeit not fast (just an experiment not normal or recommended). It really has lived up to all my expectations and the recommendations of microskiffers. I recently hauled it up to Greenville, SC where I'm working for the summer to explore Hartwell and Jocasse.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Conner C. said:


> Good looking skiff! I've been so busy with it, i haven't gotten to all these replies. I absolutely love it. I put a 9.9 on it because of hp limits in my duck hunting spots and I still got on plane with 3 dudes and gear albeit not fast (just an experiment not normal or recommended). It really has lived up to all my expectations and the recommendations of microskiffers. I recently hauled it up to Greenville, SC where I'm working for the summer to explore Hartwell and Jocasse.


I'm up in Spartanburg, also have an LT.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@Conner C. The LT25 is a great little skiff and often wished I never sold it. Had a Yamaha 25hp, with an Atlas hydraulic JP, self-leveling trim tabs, 3b Powertech Prop and it would run super shallow. Congrats on an awesome skiff!


----------

